# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Problem me zërin në Ubuntu

## Atlantisi

Ju përshëndes :breshka: am një problem me zërin në Ubuntu,nuk dëgjohet fare kurrfarë zëri,por kur i vendos kufjet për qudi gjithqka është në rrregull.Vetëm desha të shtoj se e kam të instaluar versionin e fundit 11.04.Shpresoj se do të më ndihmojë dikush,falemnderit.

----------

